# Laufzeitfehler 91



## Schlomi84 (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Projekt. Hab folgenden Quelltext geschrieben im VisualBasic Editor von Visio:

Private Sub Berechnung() 
Dim a As Double 
Dim b As Double 
Dim c As Double 
Dim K1 As Double 
Dim K2 As Double 
Dim DrehbezX As Double 
Dim LokdrehbezX As Double 
Dim DrehbezY As Double 
Dim LokdrehbezY As Double 
Dim Winkel As Double 
Dim shpObj As Visio.Shape 
Dim cellObj As Visio.Cell 

'Objektvariable shpObj mit Shape-Objekt initialisieren 
Set shpObj = Visio.ActivePage.Shapes(1) 

'Zuweisen der Werte aus dem ShapeSheet an die jeweiligen Variablen 
DrehbezX = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 
DrehbezY = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 
LokdrehbezX = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 
LokdrehbezY = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 
Winkel = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 

'Durchführung der Berechnungen 
c = Sqr((DrehbezX - LokdrehbezX) ^ 2 + (DrehbezY - LokdrehbezY) ^ 2) 
a = c * Sin(Winkel) 
b = c * Cos(Winkel) 
K1 = DrehbezX - a 
K2 = DrehbezY - b 

'Werte in das ShapeSheet schreiben (eventuell noch Maßeinheiten anpassen) 
Set cellObj = shpObj.Cells("LokDrehbezX") 
cellObj.Formula = Str(K1) & " mm" 

Set cellObj = shpObj.Cells("LokDrehbezY") 
cellObj.Formula = Str(K2) & " mm" 

End Sub 

Leider bekomme ich beim Debuggen in folgender Zeile:

DrehbezX = CDbl(Val(cellObj.Formula)) 

diese Fehlermeldung:
"Laufzeitfehler 91" 
Objektvariable oder With-Block-Variable ist nicht festgelegt. 

Kann damit leider nichts anfangen, auch nachschlagen hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. 

Brauche Hilfe!


----------



## Operator_Jon (27. Dezember 2004)

Das müsste eigentlich bedeuten das das Objekt cellObj entweder kein Objekt ist oder nicht gesetzt ist!

Überprüfe mal ob es dieses Visio.Cell auch wirklich gibt!?
Denn wenn du die fehlerhafte Zeile mal auskommentierst, wirst du sehen das die Zeilen darunter den selben Fehler ergeben werden!


----------

